# O.J. a satellite pirate?



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

According to the AP, OJ is accused of cutting into D*'s programming:

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/news/0304/08simpson.html


----------



## SSW_Exposure (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah, I just ran across an article also (about the same thing).
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,113599,00.html

I'm sure OJ will search 'to the ends of the earth' to find out who put that stuff in his house.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I remember when this came up a few years ago. The police were executing a search warrant on other charges and came across the equipment. It's good to see that D* is still pressing the issue.


----------



## uncdanwrong (Feb 11, 2004)

Some people think they can get away with murder.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Where's Judge Ito and Johnny Cochran (sp?) when you need em....


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Where's Judge Ito and Johnny Cochran (sp?) when you need em....


If the access card doesn't fit, you must acquit!


----------



## freakmonkey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hasnt this poor man suffered enough. His wife is brutally murdered and the MAN just keeps hammering away at him. Any thing to kick a brother in the face while he is already down.


----------



## Gemini365i (Sep 7, 2002)

uncdanwrong said:


> Some people think they can get away with murder.


Last time I heard, the brother DID GET AWAY with murder, THAT WAS NEVER PROIVED HE COMMITTED!
Glove didn't git, and they DID ACQUIT! CASE CLOSED!
Ya just keep at him, because he got off for the "supposed murder" of his white wife and her cheating buddy. Glove didn't fit, and they DID ACQUIT! CASE CLOSED!
Score one for us OJ, and I hope u learned your lesson. Stay with the sistas!
Leave OJ alone!

JE


----------



## greggg (Dec 3, 2003)

You really can't be serious. The glove was one of the stupidest things the prosecution did. Take a leather glove get it soaked and let it dry. It shrinks. It's that simple. Especially high end butter leather.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey BRO - the DNA did FIT but the lousy jury stll ACQUIT! OJ got away with MURDER - anyone with half a brain knows that!


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

If the dish is hot, it wasn't bought!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

He heard that Tanya Memme was going toio interview the real killer. So he had to watch.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Take a leather glove get it soaked and let it dry. It shrinks.


You forgot... then take that shrunken glove and have a person wearing rubber gloves who doesn't want it to fit try to put it on OVER the rubber glove he is wearing. That had to be the stupidest thing in the history of prosecution.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> You forgot... then take that shrunken glove and have a person wearing rubber gloves who doesn't want it to fit try to put it on OVER the rubber glove he is wearing. That had to be the stupidest thing in the history of prosecution.


Don't forget to spread your fingers as wide apart as possible while putting the glove on.


----------



## uncdanwrong (Feb 11, 2004)

Sure blame the prosecution for a couple of mistakes. No one points out the great job Marcia Clark did in only taking six months to prove that OJ beat Nicole when they were still married.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If the sat be fo free, he must be guilty.


----------

